
Ask HN: Why does this black line occasionally show up on HN? - Svenskunganka
As seen here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;Vrj6PMv.png<p>Looking at Google Cache, it seems like we all have it today. It is a table row with a column containing an image to a 0x5px gif https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;s.gif<p>Looking at the an archive from two weeks ago does not show the black bar https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20170331001927&#x2F;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;<p>Does anyone know what it is and why it is not always there?
======
FroshKiller
It's a mourning band. They're worn to acknowledge the loss of someone
important to the wearer. Hacker News puts the bar up when figures important to
the community die.

In this case, it acknowledges the loss of Bob Taylor:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/14/technology/robert-
taylor-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/14/technology/robert-taylor-
innovator-who-shaped-modern-computing-dies-at-85.html?_r=0)

~~~
Svenskunganka
Oh I didn't know that, thank you for clarifying!

------
ColinWright
Did you try searching for "black bar" in the search box at the bottom of
almost every page?

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=black%20bar&sort=byDate&prefix...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=black%20bar&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

